# Contract Wholesale Hand Towels Soft Hand



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Greetings, TSF family,

I am looking for someone to do contract wholesale pricing on hand towels for me. I've used Towel Specialtes before but, their PRICING is not contract reseller price friendly. 

I am in need of rally towels for one client, and a little bit nicer hand towels for my other client. I may be interested in doing beach/body towels some day as well, but this is not top priority for right now. 

Usually, my jobs are 1-4 colors respective.

Please let me know my best options if you would.

Thank you.


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone who has connections or knows of options, I would appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Does anyone have a response for me on this one by chance?


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Most of these towels cost about the same price as t-shirts if not a little more. How many do you need printed ?


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

Send me a PM and tell me a little more about what you are looking to do. Sample artwork, price point you are looking to hit, etc. 

We do something similar like this for a client already and then we ship the towels for them.


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

I would look through an ASI catalog for a company that specializes in towels, the ink and print methods can vary a bit from tshirt printing


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

For towels you want to use soft-hand ink / waterbase inks.


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Because I can never get the good pricing that I need, let me ask you all this question. 

If I were to learn how to do water base ink screen printing, would that be much less of a start up cost than doing regular silk screen printing?


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

Water based or plastisol would be the same...you are just using different inks.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

waterbase is different from plastisol ink and you would also want/need a different conveyor dryer.

plastisol you can let sit in the screen for months at a time
waterbase you need to finish the job asap and keep the screen flooded all the time and not let it dry out or u will need a new screen.

unless you have about $8k and up to get into silkscreening. its more dirty work than it is to contract it out and sit back and make the money.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

For the least amount of hand, you could do dye sublimation on polyester towels. I know Dave over at S&K carries them.


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

The dye sub towels would be the best, but would cost quite a bit more probably.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I do dye sub towels size 13x18 one side is poly and the other is terry cloth.


----------

